Ask HN: What's Next After the Agile Manifesto? - gtirloni
======
greenyoda
The Agile Manifesto[1] has been around for almost two decades now. It would be
nice if someone finally came up with an implementation of it that was actually
true to its first principle:

 _" Individuals and interactions over processes and tools"_

So far, processes (e.g., standup meetings, sprint planning meetings,
retrospective meetings, lots and lots of meetings) and tools (e.g., Jira) seem
to be what people emphasize the most when they push "agile" on an
organization.

[1] [https://agilemanifesto.org](https://agilemanifesto.org)

------
auslegung
If there’s another manifesto, I think it’s a long way away. Agile doesn’t seem
broken, not in the way the old ways did.

------
a3n
Gannt charts.

